# Vitamin A/D and Doxycycline injection



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 28, 2020)

Hey Guys! I’m new here to this forum.
I have a 5 year old sulcata his name his pirate. Recently I rescued a female sulcata Julia. Learned the hard way that this doesn’t work out and they are solitary animals. Separated em as soon he tried to fight her all the time. Last week Pirate got sick, I realized he doesn’t have the energy as usual. He lives outside here in Southern California, gets plenty of sun and he has a big outdoor enclosure with hiding spots, excess to fresh water all the time and I feed him a variety of grasses and dark leafy greens... 80% is grass (fescue) didn’t use any fertilizers or chemicals at all in his backyard. His house is like a natural borrow with ceramic heat lamp and it’s fully isolated, substrate is natural dirt and Timothy hay. I over him all different hiding spots so he can regulate his temperature as he Wants. His Main house were he sleeps is 80-90 Fahrenheit in the warmer spot, and the colder side is like 70-75 not any colder. Humidity is 60-70. Now it’s kinda dry here like 30-40 ish at the moment in Huntington Beach. Try to water his enclosure wants a day usually. So Pirate stopped eating last week and stopped moving around. He had good stool and urates have been tooth paste like so not clumpy. That day he stopped eating I decided to take him to the vet. Vet said he probably got sick from the other tortoise ( that’s the only thing I changed, was introducing him to Julia) the vet gave him a Vitamin a/d shot and Doxycycline as an Antibiotic... wish I would have never agreed to that... seems he is worse than before. His front left leg where he got the injection is swollen now and he doesn’t move it at all anymore. I have to figure out tomorrow which leg he injected what. Did some research and it says it does more harm than help. Super bummed I made this mistake. As soon I saw him not doing good I started soaking him everyday in warm water 10-15 mins. Have him inside the house now with ceramic heat lamp spot a basking spot, one colder area. Not sure if I should raise up his temperature. It’s a week now that he didn’t ate.
Any help is really appreciated! Thank you very much! Tommy


----------



## Tom (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello and welcome. If you show us a pic of his house, we can make suggestions.

Here are some general tips:
-The temp should never drop below 80.
-CHEs are not good to use to heat larger tortoises.
-Hay mixed with dirt is not a good idea.
-An overhead CHE with a dirt floor will not be enough to keep him warm. The bigger they get, the more of a problem this is.

Here are two ways to make a well insulated night box that will help to efficiently maintain the necessary temps:





Single Tortoise Night Box


I like my larger tortoises to live outside full time. My climate permits this year round with a little help. For people who live where it snows all winter, this type of box is still good for warmer weather, getting them out earlier in Spring, and keeping them out a bit later into fall. You'll...




tortoiseforum.org










Double Door Night Box


As the years have gone by and I build more of these boxes, I learn more and more each time. This one is the latest and I incorporated everything I've learned over the years. I also tried to take lots of pics so I can explain in more detail some of what is going on. It will take multiple posts to...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 28, 2020)

Hey Tom! Thanks for the fast reply, really appreciate it. What you think about the Injections? His front left leg is really swollen, any idea what I could do to get it down? Thank you so much, really try to save my buddy


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 28, 2020)

Here are more pics of his enclosure where he usually sleeps at night. I have em inside now, it got a little colder last week.


----------



## Tom (Oct 28, 2020)

CHEs should not be used over larger tortoises, and that one is way too close. It also can't warm him properly when his belly is flat against the cold ground. Inside your house on the floor is also much too cold.

Time to build a night box and get him living outside full time year round. Like this:





Single Tortoise Night Box


I like my larger tortoises to live outside full time. My climate permits this year round with a little help. For people who live where it snows all winter, this type of box is still good for warmer weather, getting them out earlier in Spring, and keeping them out a bit later into fall. You'll...




tortoiseforum.org





Or here is a double that could house both of them separately, but this way you'd only have to heat one house:





Double Door Night Box


As the years have gone by and I build more of these boxes, I learn more and more each time. This one is the latest and I incorporated everything I've learned over the years. I also tried to take lots of pics so I can explain in more detail some of what is going on. It will take multiple posts to...




tortoiseforum.org





There is no way what to predict what will happen with the injections. All you can really do is wait and hope. Warm soaks should help keep him hydrated. I don't know any good vets down there. If its not better in a few days, you might need to seek other help.


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 28, 2020)

Your night box is exactly what I planned for the winter. I’m gonna get this started right away and start building one. As soon I saw that he is not feeling well I started soaking him everyday for 10-15 mins. He didn’t ate in a week so I’m getting worried about nutrients. I tried soak him with carrot baby food mixed with warm water. You ever tried epson salt soaks? I have the exact same heatmatt like you just installed on the top. I try to raise his temperatures maybe he starts getting more active. You every tried any wraps for swelling?! Like homeopathic stuff?


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 28, 2020)

What substrate are you putting in there house?! Thanks for all your help man really appreciate it


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 28, 2020)

That’s his little hospital bed for now. Ceramic heat bulb basking spotlight and uvb bulb, during the day I try to get him outside so he can get some natural sunlight for a couple hours.


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> What substrate are you putting in there house?! Thanks for all your help man really appreciate it


-I've never tried wraps for swelling.
-I don't think a tortoise should be soaked in Epsom salts.
-I use a thin layer of dry dirt on the bottom of my night boxes. This makes for easy cleaning.
-Your tortoise is too big for heat lamps and CHEs. Those are going to burn the top of the carapace and still not heat him effectively.


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 29, 2020)

What heat source do you recommend for my tortoise?! I have one of the floor heating pads as well.


----------



## Markw84 (Oct 29, 2020)

You may want to consider giving the tortoise much more humidity. To fight illness and boost the immune system ideal conditions are best. That is Temps over 80° and humidity over 80%. Being in a very dry environment is very stressful and is not helping. With that bed of hay, and heat overhead, It is probably less than 20% RH where the tortoise is.

In cooler months we have to deal with the drying conditions of the outside air being warmed for our house. Cool air holds much less water vapor than warm air. It can be 50° outside with 90% humidity according to the weather. But that same air with the same amount of moisture - when heated in your house to 75° or in the tortoise enclosure at 85° translates to 25% humidity. With the heating of the CHE and light it will be even drier. Not good for a recovering tortoise.

I would make a hospital tent and do the best I could to give the tortoise much needed humidity. Get rid of the hay and put some fir bark moistened in there. Go cut some hibiscus, rose of sharon, mulberry, or similar small branches with lots of leaves and let the tortoise burrow into that greenery.


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hey Mark! Yeah you are right it’s hard to keep the humidity perfect inside like this. It’s like 42% humidity on the reading. Gonna jump on this tomorrow and change substrate and try to raise humidity to 80%. Thank you appreciate your respond! Tommy


----------



## Tom (Oct 30, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> What heat source do you recommend for my tortoise?! I have one of the floor heating pads as well.


I've included the links twice previously. In post number 2, and again in post number 5. Are they not coming through? Sometimes I can't get links to work right, or there is a discrepancy between people using computers and people using phones. I can try to link them again in a different way if needed...


----------



## belindajon (Oct 30, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Hey Guys! I’m new here to this forum.
> I have a 5 year old sulcata his name his pirate. Recently I rescued a female sulcata Julia. Learned the hard way that this doesn’t work out and they are solitary animals. Separated em as soon he tried to fight her all the time. Last week Pirate got sick, I realized he doesn’t have the energy as usual. He lives outside here in Southern California, gets plenty of sun and he has a big outdoor enclosure with hiding spots, excess to fresh water all the time and I feed him a variety of grasses and dark leafy greens... 80% is grass (fescue) didn’t use any fertilizers or chemicals at all in his backyard. His house is like a natural borrow with ceramic heat lamp and it’s fully isolated, substrate is natural dirt and Timothy hay. I over him all different hiding spots so he can regulate his temperature as he Wants. His Main house were he sleeps is 80-90 Fahrenheit in the warmer spot, and the colder side is like 70-75 not any colder. Humidity is 60-70. Now it’s kinda dry here like 30-40 ish at the moment in Huntington Beach. Try to water his enclosure wants a day usually. So Pirate stopped eating last week and stopped moving around. He had good stool and urates have been tooth paste like so not clumpy. That day he stopped eating I decided to take him to the vet. Vet said he probably got sick from the other tortoise ( that’s the only thing I changed, was introducing him to Julia) the vet gave him a Vitamin a/d shot and Doxycycline as an Antibiotic... wish I would have never agreed to that... seems he is worse than before. His front left leg where he got the injection is swollen now and he doesn’t move it at all anymore. I have to figure out tomorrow which leg he injected what. Did some research and it says it does more harm than help. Super bummed I made this mistake. As soon I saw him not doing good I started soaking him everyday in warm water 10-15 mins. Have him inside the house now with ceramic heat lamp spot a basking spot, one colder area. Not sure if I should raise up his temperature. It’s a week now that he didn’t ate.
> Any help is really appreciated! Thank you very much! Tommy
> 
> View attachment 310046



Hi Tommy,

I’m in HB as well. I am curious what vet you visited as my guy is going to see a vet tomorrow. Also, if you need mulberry leaves or branches there are 4 trees in front of Brethren Christian (old Gisler school) that is scheduled to be demolished soon so no one cares if you take leaves and/or branches.

I use the Reptile Basics Thermal Heater and have been very pleased with it. I do have a Kane mat but I’m still trying to work the kinks out of that. For reference my guy is a 5 year old Sulcata, 20+ lbs living outdoors in an insulated dog house. Good luck to your buddy.

Belinda


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Oct 30, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Hey Guys! I’m new here to this forum.
> I have a 5 year old sulcata his name his pirate. Recently I rescued a female sulcata Julia. Learned the hard way that this doesn’t work out and they are solitary animals. Separated em as soon he tried to fight her all the time. Last week Pirate got sick, I realized he doesn’t have the energy as usual. He lives outside here in Southern California, gets plenty of sun and he has a big outdoor enclosure with hiding spots, excess to fresh water all the time and I feed him a variety of grasses and dark leafy greens... 80% is grass (fescue) didn’t use any fertilizers or chemicals at all in his backyard. His house is like a natural borrow with ceramic heat lamp and it’s fully isolated, substrate is natural dirt and Timothy hay. I over him all different hiding spots so he can regulate his temperature as he Wants. His Main house were he sleeps is 80-90 Fahrenheit in the warmer spot, and the colder side is like 70-75 not any colder. Humidity is 60-70. Now it’s kinda dry here like 30-40 ish at the moment in Huntington Beach. Try to water his enclosure wants a day usually. So Pirate stopped eating last week and stopped moving around. He had good stool and urates have been tooth paste like so not clumpy. That day he stopped eating I decided to take him to the vet. Vet said he probably got sick from the other tortoise ( that’s the only thing I changed, was introducing him to Julia) the vet gave him a Vitamin a/d shot and Doxycycline as an Antibiotic... wish I would have never agreed to that... seems he is worse than before. His front left leg where he got the injection is swollen now and he doesn’t move it at all anymore. I have to figure out tomorrow which leg he injected what. Did some research and it says it does more harm than help. Super bummed I made this mistake. As soon I saw him not doing good I started soaking him everyday in warm water 10-15 mins. Have him inside the house now with ceramic heat lamp spot a basking spot, one colder area. Not sure if I should raise up his temperature. It’s a week now that he didn’t ate.
> Any help is really appreciated! Thank you very much! Tommy
> 
> View attachment 310046



Hi Tommy,
Welcome to the forum!! So glad you’re here where people can help.
I just wanted you to know I did this exact same thing.
I too have a large (though female) sulcata and I got her a vitamin A shot....
But in her BACK LEG!!!!
DO NOT EVER DO THAT!!!
She has since recovered but there remains a small lump (which used to be much bigger) in her back leg to this day...
I don’t know why they do it???
Veterinarians should just come out and say they don’t know about giving shots to torts.
They do it all wrong... if it should even be done at all!!! 
I am sorry for what you are going through..
I started mine back out with mixing Mazuri into her food..(soak in water first) ..

1-Keep soaking him...
2- offer food all times of day eventually he will be hungry and eat..
It sucks but that’s pretty much all you can do for now...
3– ADD UNFLAVORED PEDIALITE TO HIS SOAKS!!!! (I just remembered). That gives him electrolights atleast....
4-keep him warm that stimulates hunger..
If I can think of anything else I will get back to you... 
But now I’m going to text the big boys to tell you their professional opinion. 
OK ....
good luck my friend !!!
I will send you hugs and prayers!!
eventually he’ll be fine. ??

@Tom
@Yvonne G 
@maggie3fan


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Oct 30, 2020)

belindajon said:


> Hi Tommy,
> 
> I’m in HB as well. I am curious what vet you visited as my guy is going to see a vet tomorrow. Also, if you need mulberry leaves or branches there are 4 trees in front of Brethren Christian (old Gisler school) that is scheduled to be demolished soon so no one cares if you take leaves and/or branches.
> 
> ...


 
just had to say this to you before tomorrow..
DO NOT GET SHOTS OF ANY KIND!!!!
Try to suggest to the vet other things...
Good luck to you !
I will send prayers ??


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 30, 2020)

If the vet doesn't get the dose just right, a vitamin A (usually A,D,E) injection causes the skin to peel off. Be aware of that.


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 30, 2020)

belindajon said:


> Hi Tommy,
> 
> I’m in HB as well. I am curious what vet you visited as my guy is going to see a vet tomorrow. Also, if you need mulberry leaves or branches there are 4 trees in front of Brethren Christian (old Gisler school) that is scheduled to be demolished soon so no one cares if you take leaves and/or branches.
> 
> ...


Hey Belinda!
That’s awesome, I’m gonna head over there and get some for Pirate, he is 30 pounds and usually lives outside too, now I have him inside because he is sick. I try to increase the heat today I think it’s too cold for him with the heat lamps I got. Thanks for your tips.


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 30, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> If the vet doesn't get the dose just right, a vitamin A (usually A,D,E) injection causes the skin to peel off. Be aware of that.


His front left leg is swollen because of this stupid A/D injection, I think the swelling is slowly going down , let’s hope for the best.


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 30, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> just had to say this to you before tomorrow..
> DO NOT GET SHOTS OF ANY KIND!!!!
> Try to suggest to the vet other things...
> Good luck to you !
> I will send prayers ??❤


Yeah that’s right never gonna do those A/d injections again, they cause more harm than help. Thank you!


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 30, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hi Tommy,
> Welcome to the forum!! So glad you’re here where people can help.
> I just wanted you to know I did this exact same thing.
> I too have a large (though female) sulcata and I got her a vitamin A shot....
> ...


Really appreciate it, yeah he got the A/d in his front left leg and got super swollen hope it’s going down soon. Looks like it’s a little better. I soak him everyday 10-15 mins did add electrolytes to the warm water. Changed the substrate everyday to keep it clean. Switch over from hay to bark mulch so I try to keep it more humid. 
i try to feed him everyday, Pirate didn’t ate in like a week now. Probably a good idea to increase the temperature ?! 
i got some critical care herbivore what I try to feed him but not really any success with that haha it’s hard to force feed those fellas.try to not stress him out so only time I pick him up when I soak him. He loves mazuri so I offer him that ever day too. Also try to raise the humidity to 80% which one of the member recommended, have to probably build him a tent.
Thanks for all your good tips appreciate it everything!


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 30, 2020)

Tom said:


> I've included the links twice previously. In post number 2, and again in post number 5. Are they not coming through? Sometimes I can't get links to work right, or there is a discrepancy between people using computers and people using phones. I can try to link them again in a different way if needed...


Hey Tom! Got them to work on the laptop. Thank you!!!


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 30, 2020)

belindajon said:


> Hi Tommy,
> 
> I’m in HB as well. I am curious what vet you visited as my guy is going to see a vet tomorrow. Also, if you need mulberry leaves or branches there are 4 trees in front of Brethren Christian (old Gisler school) that is scheduled to be demolished soon so no one cares if you take leaves and/or branches.
> 
> ...


Sorry forgot to answer your question about the vet, I went to all creature care cottage in Costa Mesa. Good luck for tomorrow, hope everything is gonna be fine


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Oct 30, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Really appreciate it, yeah he got the A/d in his front left leg and got super swollen hope it’s going down soon. Looks like it’s a little better. I soak him everyday 10-15 mins did add electrolytes to the warm water. Changed the substrate everyday to keep it clean. Switch over from hay to bark mulch so I try to keep it more humid.
> i try to feed him everyday, Pirate didn’t ate in like a week now. Probably a good idea to increase the temperature ?!
> i got some critical care herbivore what I try to feed him but not really any success with that haha it’s hard to force feed those fellas.try to not stress him out so only time I pick him up when I soak him. He loves mazuri so I offer him that ever day too. Also try to raise the humidity to 80% which one of the member recommended, have to probably build him a tent.
> Thanks for all your good tips appreciate it everything!



sounds like you are doing everything right.
Yes I would raise the temps and humidity. 
That is always the way to go when sickness is there. 
Keep us posted on his eating ok?
If all else fails maybe try mixing pumpkin (from the can) into his food? They seem to like that too... 
or just throw him a pizza! ?
Who could refuse pizza??!!!!
No just kidding DONT DO THAT!!! 
it may give you even MORE problems that you don’t need..
ok... YOU eat the pizza ?!! ?
I’ll keep checking in to see your progress.
Good luck best wishes and I will keep you in my prayers for a healthy recovery...?


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Oct 30, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> sounds like you are doing everything right.
> Yes I would raise the temps and humidity.
> That is always the way to go when sickness is there.
> Keep us posted on his eating ok?
> ...



yeah try to do the best I can to help him. Bought a big humidifier today so my humidity is in the 70s now kinda hard without building a full covered enclosure. Little guy didn’t ate in a week now so he really gotta be upset. everyday I mix it up and try to feed em all different kinda grasses cactus... no Success success yet. 
haha I will have a pizza that’s for sure ??? ok thats a good idea with the pumpkin. ok sounds good I will keep you guys posted. Let’s hope for the best??????


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 1, 2020)

Update on Pirate: did X-rays with him, doesn’t look like he has MBD and in the inside it looks healthy. He had stool the last couple days, still doesn’t eat yet. Temperature is in the 80s and he also got a nice basking spot about 90-100. Humidity is 70-75. He is still not really active but moves into different temperatures so I guess that’s a good thing. Continue soaking him everyday for like 15 mins, started to add some pumpkin squash to it and I have like a reptile vitamin soak powder what I add once a week. Looks like his swelling in his front leg gets down ( he still doesn’t use it normally) try to keep this program going and hope for the best... On Saturday I took a sample from his stool to the vet so I should have an answer tomorrow. Thursday we go back to the vet and if we don’t have any bigger improvements I’m gonna do a full blood test.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 1, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Update on Pirate: did X-rays with him, doesn’t look like he has MBD and in the inside it looks healthy. He had stool the last couple days, still doesn’t eat yet. Temperature is in the 80s and he also got a nice basking spot about 90-100. Humidity is 70-75. He is still not really active but moves into different temperatures so I guess that’s a good thing. Continue soaking him everyday for like 15 mins, started to add some pumpkin squash to it and I have like a reptile vitamin soak powder what I add once a week. Looks like his swelling in his front leg gets down ( he still doesn’t use it normally) try to keep this program going and hope for the best... On Saturday I took a sample from his stool to the vet so I should have an answer tomorrow. Thursday we go back to the vet and if we don’t have any bigger improvements I’m gonna do a full blood test.



maybe try to soak him longer? Like for an hour. Make sure the water is warm . Almost a little hot. But not too hot..
As soon as he is done stick the food right under his head . Lettuces and Mazuri and whatever else you give him everywhere for the taking. When he is warm he might eat? 
??


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 1, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> maybe try to soak him longer? Like for an hour. Make sure the water is warm . Almost a little hot. But not too hot..
> As soon as he is done stick the food right under his head . Lettuces and Mazuri and whatever else you give him everywhere for the taking. When he is warm he might eat?
> ?❤?


Sounds like a good idea, just try to not stress him at all... I try to soak him for a little longer and see. Have food everyday fresh for him. Try all kinds of different grasses hay Mazuri even peppers just try to give him colorful stuff so he maybe gets stoked on it. I’m sure we gonna get him back to eat eventually. ??????


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 2, 2020)

The Vet just called me, he found pinworms in his stool sample, so we gonna start deworming on Thursday. Hope that’s the problem with him. ??


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 2, 2020)

anyone every tried a natural remedy to get the swelling down on a sulcata tortoise?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 2, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> The Vet just called me, he found pinworms in his stool sample, so we gonna start deworming on Thursday. Hope that’s the problem with him. ??



that may very well be the problem...
At least it’s a start..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 2, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> anyone every tried a natural remedy to get the swelling down on a sulcata tortoise?



I have not... what are we talkin’ here?
What is a “natural” remedy?? ?


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 2, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that may very well be the problem...
> At least it’s a start..?


Yeah at least we can target that and go from there ???


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 2, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I have not... what are we talkin’ here?
> What is a “natural” remedy?? ?


Like a special herb wrap or something, just thinking outside the box, try to help him get his swelling down. Not sure if they make any natural creams or so


----------



## mark1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Like a special herb wrap or something, just thinking outside the box, try to help him get his swelling down. Not sure if they make any natural creams or so




are you taking him to a reptile/exotic animal vet ? i looked at the place you listed earlier , i didn't see one ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 3, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Like a special herb wrap or something, just thinking outside the box, try to help him get his swelling down. Not sure if they make any natural creams or so



yes but when they make these items it is intended for humans no? 
not sure what it could do when it seeps into a tortoises skin? 
could it give them a “rush”? Or worse fast heart beat?
Could it give them a downer like feeling?
Their chemical balances may be different from ours ,no????
I don’t know... I am definitely no expert....
But what if exercise helps? 
walkin’ around a lot would have some sort of effect....?


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 3, 2020)

mark1 said:


> are you taking him to a reptile/exotic animal vet ? i looked at the place you listed earlier , i didn't see one ?


Yes he treats reptiles and exotics all the time, doesn’t make sense to me that he gave him an Vitamin a/d injection ?


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 3, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes but when they make these items it is intended for humans no?
> not sure what it could do when it seeps into a tortoises skin?
> could it give them a “rush”? Or worse fast heart beat?
> Could it give them a downer like feeling?
> ...


Yeah I guess we would never know. He is not walking around normal, he just moves from his different temperature spots... and he doesn’t use his leg anymore where he got the injection. So he can’t really exercise ??‍. Hope the swelling is going down more soon, that’s probably the reason he doesn’t use it.


----------



## mark1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Yes he treats reptiles and exotics all the time, doesn’t make sense to me that he gave him an Vitamin a/d injection ?



was it a one time injection of doxycyline ?? what does he say about the swollen leg ?? you'd think he'd at least wonder about it , as it's far from normal ....... i've never used injectable doxycycline , i don't believe it is a one and done treatment , i've used oxytetracycline , and it is for real what folks think baytril is at the injection site ....... so that may be a possibility , if that is the leg ...... it is odd the vet is not concerned ?


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 3, 2020)

mark1 said:


> was it a one time injection of doxycyline ?? what does he say about the swollen leg ?? you'd think he'd at least wonder about it , as it's far from normal ....... i've never used injectable doxycycline , i don't believe it is a one and done treatment , i've used oxytetracycline , and it is for real what folks think baytril is at the injection site ....... so that may be a possibility , if that is the leg ...... it is odd the vet is not concerned ?


Yes it was a one time doxycyline injection in his left leg, he said the swelling should go down really soon. I think it went down a bit, but it’s still super swollen, which keeps me really concerned. His skin didn’t changed, no wounds or anything.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 4, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Yes it was a one time doxycyline injection in his left leg, he said the swelling should go down really soon. I think it went down a bit, but it’s still super swollen, which keeps me really concerned. His skin didn’t changed, no wounds or anything.



pictures?


----------



## mark1 (Nov 4, 2020)

personally i don't see the purpose for one doxycycline injection , did he send you home with oral antibiotics ?


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 4, 2020)

mark1 said:


> personally i don't see the purpose for one doxycycline injection , did he send you home with oral antibiotics ?


We did two antibiotic shots in two weeks, the right side where he got those didn’t swell up. Only the left where he got the vitamin a/d injection is swollen. Made some progress today tho, he started eating again and seems more to move around, his swollen leg he doesn’t really use yet, it’s a little down but probably hurts him too much to use proper.


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 4, 2020)

mark1 said:


> personally i don't see the purpose for one doxycycline injection , did he send you home with oral antibiotics ?


I didn’t got any oral antibiotics


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 4, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> pictures?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 5, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> We did two antibiotic shots in two weeks, the right side where he got those didn’t swell up. Only the left where he got the vitamin a/d injection is swollen. Made some progress today tho, he started eating again and seems more to move around, his swollen leg he doesn’t really use yet, it’s a little down but probably hurts him too much to use proper.



I just remembered when I called my doctor to ask the reason the leg was still swollen
I was told that they have to use a 
“thicker gauge needle” 
I don’t know what that means but that’s what I was told
yikes!!
it makes me feel sick all over again just thinking about it ...
I’m so sorry this happened to you too ?


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 5, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> pictures?





Chefdenoel10 said:


> I just remembered when I called my doctor to ask the reason the leg was still swollen
> I was told that they have to use a
> “thicker gauge needle”
> I don’t know what that means but that’s what I was told
> ...


yeah it sucks, but all we can do is hope it goes down again. He started eating again so that’s a plus little step forward ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 5, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> yeah it sucks, but all we can do is hope it goes down again. He started eating again so that’s a plus little step forward ?



yaaaaayyy!!!!! See he’s eating!
That’s AWSOME!!!!! I hope it keeps going in the right direction. Now we have to get those pin worms delt with....
All the best! 
???


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 5, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yaaaaayyy!!!!! See he’s eating!
> That’s AWSOME!!!!! I hope it keeps going in the right direction. Now we have to get those pin worms delt with....
> All the best!
> ???


Thank you!!! Today we did the panacur oral for the pinworms. He was the first time super active and I had him outside for a little while. On the weekend I’m gonna build him a nice new house. He was living inside for two weeks now and today he wanted to go straight to his old house?? So that’s a great sign I think. I’m gonna continue with the soaks and try to get him eating more regularly. We gonna make it ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 6, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Thank you!!! Today we did the panacur oral for the pinworms. He was the first time super active and I had him outside for a little while. On the weekend I’m gonna build him a nice new house. He was living inside for two weeks now and today he wanted to go straight to his old house?? So that’s a great sign I think. I’m gonna continue with the soaks and try to get him eating more regularly. We gonna make it ??



I don’t think there is a word to express my happiness for you except .......
Wwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!
This is all great news!!!!
I wish you all the best !!!!
keep pushing for a full recovery.
try a lot of exercising him?
I figured moving around swollen joints may prevent arthritis later down the road?
Sooooo happy for you dude!
I am old ..... so for me to use the word dude it’s a big deal!!!!

...just go with it ?
???


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 6, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t think there is a word to express my happiness for you except .......
> Wwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!
> This is all great news!!!!
> I wish you all the best !!!!
> ...


Took him outside today and he walked straight to his old house, it was super windy but he stayed outside for 2 hours, that’s a great start. Exercise started today ?? So it looks like he is starting to use he swollen leg again. We for sure still have a couple more weeks to go but I’m happy how he looks now. Thanks for all your help and motivation! Haha age is just a number ??.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 7, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Took him outside today and he walked straight to his old house, it was super windy but he stayed outside for 2 hours, that’s a great start. Exercise started today ?? So it looks like he is starting to use he swollen leg again. We for sure still have a couple more weeks to go but I’m happy how he looks now. Thanks for all your help and motivation! Haha age is just a number ??.



??


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 9, 2020)

Building a new outdoor house for pirate. He is getting better everyday, it’s time to get him outside and go back to a normal schedule. He was outside today for like 40mins was a little chill, have to finish his house in the next few days so he has it nice and warm. His arm is getting better too and he started to use it again, not 100% but I’m sure it just takes some time.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 10, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Building a new outdoor house for pirate. He is getting better everyday, it’s time to get him outside and go back to a normal schedule. He was outside today for like 40mins was a little chill, have to finish his house in the next few days so he has it nice and warm. His arm is getting better too and he started to use it again, not 100% but I’m sure it just takes some time.



this is all AWSOME news!!!!
My tort is back to normal too
but.... the leg still feels like a bump in it.
But she walks all over the place , so don’t worry. He will be back to normal as you say.
But I am so curious !!
what that bump is it made of? 
is it ...
Fat?
Tissue?
Muscle?
Calcium?
Bone ...?
Vitamin A?......

What??????


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 10, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> this is all AWSOME news!!!!
> My tort is back to normal too
> but.... the leg still feels like a bump in it.
> But she walks all over the place , so don’t worry. He will be back to normal as you say.
> ...


Yes I’m staying positive, it should be all back to normal in a few weeks. That’s a good question I think it’s like an inflammation, definitiv looks like liquid gut stuck. I’m glad your tort is back to normal again too. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 11, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Yes I’m staying positive, it should be all back to normal in a few weeks. That’s a good question I think it’s like an inflammation, definitiv looks like liquid gut stuck. I’m glad your tort is back to normal again too. ??



an inflammation in what?
I softly squeeze her back leg and I can feel a hard ball-like thing.... is that liquid that just formed a hard ball?
Or is it .....?


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Nov 11, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> an inflammation in what?
> I softly squeeze her back leg and I can feel a hard ball-like thing.... is that liquid that just formed a hard ball?
> Or is it .....?


Yeah or tissue damage ? So weird, hope it forms itself back.


----------



## Freedomrider13 (Dec 18, 2020)

Tom said:


> Hello and welcome. If you show us a pic of his house, we can make suggestions.
> 
> Here are some general tips:
> -The temp should never drop below 80.
> ...


Hey Tom,

my tortoises house turned out pretty nice, thanks for all your tips. ?? Way better set up now than before. I put some organic soil in there too so it’s easy to clean up.

Tommy and Pirate ?


----------



## Tom (Dec 18, 2020)

Freedomrider13 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> my tortoises house turned out pretty nice, thanks for all your tips. ?? Way better set up now than before. I put some organic soil in there too so it’s easy to clean up.
> 
> Tommy and Pirate ?


The house looks great!

Find something about the height of your tortoise and put it directly under the heat panel. Set a digital thermometer that records highs and lows on it, and see how hot its gets. It looks to me like the panel might be a little too close, but your thermometer will tell us a much better story than me guessing.


----------

